# Are rhinestone designs still selling well?



## bodyglam (Dec 7, 2010)

Just wanted to find out how other folks are doing with rhinestone designs on tshirts. Wasn't sure if the slowdown is more because of the economy or that people have gotten tired of rhinestone shirts. 

Thoughts?


----------



## CyberSultan (Aug 25, 2008)

I definitely haven't seen people tiring of rhinestones. 

We do a bit of business with schools and we really weren't sure how the economy might affect our rhinestone apparel sales as we approached the new school year. But so far this year, sales to the schools have turned out to be much better than expected. Have you looked into promoting to any schools in your area?

Our biggest sellers at the schools this year have been the shirts and hoodies with only the school's initials on them (using a fun single-line rhinestone lettering). We decided not to place any focus on school colors this year and allowed for any custom combination of rhinestone colors and apparel (we offered them many more shirt style and color choices than previously). That turned out to be a good decision as the students loved that they could create their own unique rhinestone color/shirt combination.  And the great thing about selling to schools is that once other kids see your rhinestone apparel on campus, they want in on it as well (it is not uncommon to be asked to come back for another round of orders).


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

Scott...How do you go about promoting to the schools? Who is the person that you make contact with. Looking to do the same but not sure how to go about it. I don't want to step on any toes at the school level.


----------



## CyberSultan (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey Chuck. The way we originally approached the schools was through the PTAs and their fundraising efforts. With their relationships already in place with the schools, we have never had any problems with individuals at the school level.

What's great about working with the schools is that your product is seen by so many people. Parents of the students are often involved in other schools as well and request information. We got our foot in the door with a new school this year because a parent, who has a child at one of the schools we work with, liked what they saw and wanted rhinestone hoodies done for the girls tennis team that she works with at another school. That was not a fundraiser, so the profit margin was much higher. They not only want to work with us again next year, but they were more than happy to spread the word to other organizations within that school. And remember, these same parents are also involved with other outside organizations.

I'm happy to help if you or others have additional questions about working with schools.


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

Thats great information Scott. I can't thank you enough. Now I have to get to work.


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

Scott, thanks for the info. I wish our little schools around here even had a PTA. They don't. I just need to figure out another in.


----------



## SEWORIGINALEMB (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks for bringing this up. I've been reading the posts & watching videos for 2 weeks & am ready to jump in, do have state & federal IDs. Already have a heat press, just get so confused when looking for the tape & rhinestones. I call this state Sensory overload. There are a few sites that have starter pkgs. but they contain some things that I don't want. What tape is used for the car decals? This forum is the best!!


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

For the decal itself you need the PPF or the DAS decal material. Then I suggest you use the Acrylic tape for the decal transfers because it is not as adhesive and doesn't stick to it as bad. I hope that is what you were wanting to know.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

The decal material is from xpel.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Based on what I'm seeing, rhinestones are picking UP, not slowing down. I'm having to add a new machine to my current process so that I can speed up my production. I do a few things for the schools here, but my biggest customers, outside of my online custom folks, are the youth sports organizations. Right behind that are the bowling leagues. As mentioned in one of the earlier posts in this thread, I think the key to sustaining a healthy flow is to provide a unique product.


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

CyberSultan said:


> What's great about working with the schools is that your product is seen by so many people. Parents of the students are often involved in other schools as well and request information. We got our foot in the door with a new school this year because a parent, who has a child at one of the schools we work with, liked what they saw and wanted rhinestone hoodies done for the girls tennis team that she works with at another school. That was not a fundraiser, so the profit margin was much higher. They not only want to work with us again next year, but they were more than happy to spread the word to other organizations within that school. And remember, these same parents are also involved with other outside organizations.


We do a lot of school spirit too. One thing that works for us is to have independent consultants be responsible for the schools of their choice. We set our independent consultants up with order forms and new designs every year. They distribute the order forms and collect the money. Once we fulfill the orders, they make the deliveries to the schools. The potential is unlimited since all you have to do is fulfill the orders and you save so much time since you don't have to deal directly with each customer.

We then pay our independent consultants a commission (for each sale) and if they earn over $600, in a year, all we have to do is issue them a 1099 form so that they can pay taxes on their income. So much easier than having employees : )

Brian


----------



## Donnalit (Oct 7, 2009)

I've been successful with the bridal customer. has anyone else been selling to brides?


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

Donnalit said:


> I've been successful with the bridal customer. has anyone else been selling to brides?


Sooo much can be done in this area. I wish we put more time into it


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Brian, are those actually rhinestones on REAL glasses? How did you do that? I have tried, and everything always looks so icky


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

allhamps said:


> Brian, are those actually rhinestones on REAL glasses? How did you do that? I have tried, and everything always looks so icky


No, i found the glasses on the internet and was wondering how they made it look so clean and was thinking that it would be a great area to expand into. I wouldn't want to go the car decal route and would want each stone to have exactly the right amount of glue. 

I think I've found a way to do this but have not tried it yet....

I'll let you know if i figure it out.

Brian


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

My Shirt Connect said:


> We do a lot of school spirit too. One thing that works for us is to have independent consultants be responsible for the schools of their choice. We set our independent consultants up with order forms and new designs every year. They distribute the order forms and collect the money. Once we fulfill the orders, they make the deliveries to the schools. The potential is unlimited since all you have to do is fulfill the orders and you save so much time since you don't have to deal directly with each customer.
> 
> We then pay our independent consultants a commission (for each sale) and if they earn over $600, in a year, all we have to do is issue them a 1099 form so that they can pay taxes on their income. So much easier than having employees : )
> 
> Brian



Yeah, I was supposed to be one of those independent consultants for Brian and ended up not really interested in the sales part (I've paid my dues in that field!) and was fascinated when I saw how he designed something in Corel. I then designed and made a shirt for my high school age sister and a teacher there asked me to donate a shirt for the Christian Club auction and the ladies who run the student store saw it and ordered 25 shirts on the spot! I had to run out and get my resale license, my business license, and it took off from there!!!


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

allhamps said:


> Brian, are those actually rhinestones on REAL glasses? How did you do that? I have tried, and everything always looks so icky


 
Have you tried this glue?
Rhinestone Glue, Rhinestone Adhesive, Glass Glue, Glass & Metal Glue


The company that makes the glasses Brian posted is called foxyware and they have some really nice things. 
I have wondered too just how they do it.


I know that mosaic artists adhere all sorts of things to glass. (glass to glass - metal to glass - shells to glass, etc)

I used a craft glue like the one in the link to make my first mosaic American Indian vase...I will see if I can find a picture.
It is glass to glass and over 2 1/2 years old - still holding strong!
I have wanted to try this w/ rhinestones and glass, but I do not have any NON hotfix stones.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Ok…found them.


I used this glue:
Dimensional Silicone Clear Translucent
By http://www.decoratorssolution.com/silicone.html

As you can see it dries crystal clear.
Maybe it will work on the rhinestone to glass application?

(I do not think that rhinestones are going out of style anytime soon - just to get back on topic)


----------



## TheDecalWorld (Jan 18, 2009)

I agree with Mrs. B. Our rhinestone sales are tripled from 4 months ago. We have now sold over 2,500 rhinestone car decals and the shirt for school like Scott said are insane. Give out some free sample that cost you a few buck and you will see huge returns. We have given away over 200 rhinestone car decals this year and as you can see have now sold over 2,500. We get a lot of fundraisers that are between 50-200 rhinestone decals at a a time. We do decals fundraisers all the time and everytime we sell a team or league over 25 vinyl decals we send them a free rhinestone car decal. Guess what a few days later they call back going crazy over how cool they are and all the moms what one. Then when they buy over 10 rhinestone car decals I send the parent that setup the order a free custom rhinestone bling shirt. Guess what? A few days later they are all calling back wanting the same rhinestone shirts. Images on your website and pictures are NOT going to sell your rhinestone shirts and decals. You HAVE to get people physical samples in hand to see how great they look. Website images do these no justice. So many people are scared to give stuff away! Believe me! It will come back to you plus a whole lot more if you do it right. We sent all of our local schools 1 custom design of a rhinestone car decal, regular vinyl decal, custom rhinestone shirt, sublimation shirt, heat pressed shirt, mouse pad, coffee mug, bling visor/hat. So I might have $40-$50 in cost i am eating for each school. We have 5 schools in a 15 mile radius. Maybe $250 in cost for expensive garments used total. I won't give any exact numbers, but for an example I sent all of the samples to the last of the 5 schools on December 5th, so in just over a month since i sent those samples and they found everything I can do these are the orders from just that 1 school. 1,200 vinyl car decals, 110 rhinestone shirts, 20 sub shirts, 125 mouse pads, 15 visors, 75 rhinestone decals. Sorry this post was so long. Just though it was something that has can make a big difference to many small businesses. If you sell quality products and take care of your customers they will sell. They just need to know what you sell. Give it a try, you won't regret it. There will be places that don't come back and get anything. But there will be a lot more that come back for everything. 

Hope this info can help someone increase their sales. Good luck and let me know if you have any questions. Non-Florida residents only please. Lol I want all the florida schools. Jk


----------



## MDsUnique (Nov 19, 2009)

Matt:
Thanks for your detailed post. I've always been encouraged by your practical advice!  However, let me keep the East Coast of Florida schools - LOL!!


----------



## Boomerbabe (Sep 5, 2009)

Matt, I'm with Debbie, leave a few for the rest of us, please.. But great info, thank you.


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

Matt, thanks so much for the very specific information. I really hate marketing books that give generic info such as "You need to market to schools." Ok, HOW did I do that?? You have given very specific information that really helps. Thanks again.


----------



## LittleDogy (Jan 15, 2008)

This information is very motivating. Thank you!


----------



## TheDecalWorld (Jan 18, 2009)

You are all very welcome. There are plenty of customers out there for all of us. Just try to share what works and help others with their business. If you have any questions on any of it feel free to ask. Oh also update! That school is was talking about in the post just ordered liked the quality of all our products and already wants us to do all of their faculties embroidery shirts for next year. Lol we don't even have a embroidery machine yet. We are buying one next week, but they know with the quality of all our other products that the embroidery will be the same quality. 

Another good thing to learn. Do not skimp on your products to save pennies. It will all come back to you. Do you want a one time customer to make the sale, or a lifetime customer every year? This also includes buying cheap stones and equipment. I am in the process of buying the embroidery machine and have to make a choice. Do I spend $4,000 more to get a better quality machine that has a better stitch? Of course we don't want to but I think we have to do it. You need to do what you can afford. We started our business with a $200 plotter on eBay 4 years ago. Once we make enough with that machine we pay for a better one cash. Have done that 4 years and have $50,000 in just equipment in our store now and about to add another $15,000 machine. 

Take your time, take care of your customers, and do it right and the skies the limit.


----------



## Donnalit (Oct 7, 2009)

LittleDogy said:


> This information is very motivating. Thank you!


agreed! Thanks to all


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

Rhinestone orders are picking up again after a typically slow January. 2011 looks like it will be another strong year for Rhinestones and Rhinestone Apparel.

Brian


----------



## elcielo (Jan 20, 2012)

How's the rhinestone biz these days?


----------



## SEWORIGINALEMB (Nov 12, 2010)

Yes, rhinestones sales are still strong. Designs using vinyl, especially glitter, are a good way to lower the stone count and create something that not everyone else offers.


----------



## shayne0307 (May 18, 2011)

elcielo said:


> How's the rhinestone biz these days?


 Great for me. No slowing down, actually on my end it's still climbing steadly.


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm curious about this too. I want to bring bling designs to the family reunion market with the purchase of this new Spangle machine from Codesi!!


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Rhinestone and sequin sales are very strong.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

The family reunion market is wide open for bling designs. People are so used to getting the same old screenprinted "tree" with names on it, that when you show them something different, AND throw in some bling, they go crazy.


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

Exactly!! You see my VISION!!!


----------



## flykidz (Apr 15, 2012)

I use it to accent glitter designs with a splash or outline....still doing rhinestones daily

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Beautiful work Slick!!! I especially like the Ross Family design with the eagle, that one is great!! I also agree that the bling market is still going strong!! I added the bling about a year and half ago and I am is still very busy!!


----------

